# My Day



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

spent today makeing this video with Cesar
had lots of fun too!




:thumb:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cute!!! Cesar is obviously one happy, healthy dog. Such a handsome bully!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would say he is OVERLY happy most of the time he rams head first into the wall and hes goffy with sheer happiness over it


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

wHAT A song choice. LOL

Nice to see you two having a good time on a nice day


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww, Cesar is going to give bull terriers a good name!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> wHAT A song choice. LOL
> 
> Nice to see you two having a good time on a nice day


HAHA i know i just HAD to use it for a video so i figured why not this one LOL
"ring,ring,ring it a phone with a peel!"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like Alvin and the Chipmunks. I am sad to say I have seen the recent movies, including the Squeekquel.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL that was FUN...song went perfectly with y'alls movements of running, bouncing around with the rope...he's a happy joyful boy


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVE the vintage effect! Looks like a good happy, fun time!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

that's exactly what I thought...like music from the 20's


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like you both had lots of fun!
The music is perfect!


----------

